# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Blanc dbut chanson ?

## stephe12

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai achet un gps pour ma voiture qui li les cartes sd et les cd/Dvd mais il me mange  chaque fois le dbut de mes chansons quand celles ci dmarrent tout de suite. J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un logiciel capable de me graver 1 ou 2 secondes de "blanc" avant chaque chanson, tant sur une carte sd que sur un cd/dvd ?

Merci  tous pour votre aide.

----------


## Menhir

Si, sur ta carte SD ce sont des fichiers MP3, tu peux utiliser Audacity pour les modifier.
Pour les CD, tu les transformes en MP3 avec CDex et tu fais comme dit prcdemment.

Mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir un paramtre sur ton appareil (du style "Supprimer les intro"  dcocher) pour rgler ce dsagrment.

----------

